# XP3 filter leaks again!!!



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

It happened couple of times now and always from the hole (on the picture) where the power cord coming out.










It leaked before, after I replaced the two o-rings from Home depot. It stopped, now it leaks again but from different spot. Is it the time to get a new XP3?

Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope not time to get a new xp3 its time to get proper O rings from a lfs, if you didnt notice your xp3 is a square and your home depot o rings are round, my xp2, and xp3 have square o rings , home depot isnt gonna cut it


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

The o rings you bought are fine. I have 2 xp's & xp3 I find that they leak some times because of lil tension on the hoses , I just repostion the canister to take any tension off the hoses. i also use aquarium safe silicone lube on all the gaskets on my filters.I think I bought the silcon lube @ j&l . this off Renas site: Troubleshooting Guide - RENA hope this helps I wouldn't buy a new one.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys...

I also noticed that when I pulled out the quick disconnect, it started to drip water  Never saw that before. I guess there is no tension on the hose now, maybe something is not right. I have to take the inlet and outlet pipes out of water....annoying. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I still think proper o rings would be the solution, there cheap why jimmy rig it , go get a full set of rings from island pets unlimited over there, drop the $$ its a hell of alot cheaper than a new canister,


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Just curious.....if it's leaking from the unplugged quick disconnect, is there anything to do with the square o-ring?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried draining the powerhead?, I find that mine leaks when the powerhead (lid) part starts taking in water.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

No I would say your main square o-ring is fine, take apart your valve assembly, take out the fat o-rings in there clean them up make sure there not cut or damaged, if there ok lube them up real well with aquasafe silicone lubricant re-assemble it all lube up all your gaskets while your at it including your main body square ring. You should be good to go, thats what I did when mine leaked and it's been ok since. DO NOT use vaseline, it's oil base and is not good for o-rings. Hope this helps.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Use lube on the o-rings. But definitely the solution i'd go for is dumping the rena and getting an Eheim. Hands down best filter out there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Agree with you about Eheims, also may want to have a look at the Aquanova filters at Island pets I have 2 of them and they are great filters as well.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well if the op scraps the rena , lemme know,


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

teflon tape around the o-rings if you don't want to lube the o-rings. I had same thing happen with half my 90 gallon tank of water on the floor overnight. I took apart the rena and found out it is bypassing the o-rings and filling up the motor compartment which eventually fills up and leaks through the electrical cord insert. If you tip your canister alot more water will flow outta the electrical cord. Just make sure teflon tape you wrap it really tight. KEEP YOUR O-rings on there as well. Just use teflon to beef up the seal


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Is it still leaking from the hole in the picture or a different spot?

If it's leaking from the hole where the cable is then you need to change the 2 small o-rings for the quick-disconnect part. Hardware store o-rings can do the trick. I've fixed 4 XP3s with them. Try Lordco though, they sell the o-rings in singles and there's a lot more sizes to decide from. All sizes cost the same price too (~50cents/ea). I bought two sizes to see which one fit better since the sizing was so close. If you want, I can get them for you and you can come pick them up.

You would need to change the square o-ring if it's leaking from the main seal, but the quick-disconnect isn't related. If it's leaking from the top, then you probably have too much tension. If it's not the tension, then you should check the o-ring at the bottom of the motor where the cover to the impeller is. The o-ring is actually not a ring but instead a straight strand that meets at its endpoints. If the strand is old and the endpoints no longer touch each other, water will leak in. I only experienced this once so can't say for sure it'll work for you, but it did for me. I bought an o-ring, an actual ring so not a strand, similar to the size that would fit the circle and placed it in. No leaks so far for months now.

Of course you can always just buy the actual rena gasket kit but each to their own. I personally find it fun to experiment and see what alternatives will work. Either way, good luck!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I just took my rena apart to repair the wire that goes to the hole you are talking about. Water gets in between the 2 lids when you un latch the intake/ out take tubes. If you undo the 4 phillips screws on the inside of the lid you will be able to part the lid in 2 and see what I am talking about. If alot water is getting in between the lids it will leak out that hole. I noticed the other day when I was cleaning my filter water gets stuck inside the the lid everytime you unhook the tube connection. The only other way water can get into the lid is if the connection between the lid and intake/outake connection are leaking. Which mine does if I mess with the hoses. I looked into replacing the O rings but was told I had to replaced the whole intake/out take connection piece. I couldnt find the O rings either. Just thought I would pass on the informayion I have found. The rena gasket kit doesnt come with the O rings you are looking for. I bought it and they werent in there. Teflon tape on the O rings sounds like a decent idea I might try that myself or go to an auto parts place and see if they can match it up. B&J auto parts in Poco is always a good choice IMO.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

A silly question. what do you use to lubricate the O ring? Silicone spray or silicone glue tube? those are adhesive. How long do you leave it out there for air dry before put it back?

P.S. I know home hardware have aquarium safe silicone, will get some soon.

Thanks!



The Guy said:


> No I would say your main square o-ring is fine, take apart your valve assembly, take out the fat o-rings in there clean them up make sure there not cut or damaged, if there ok lube them up real well with aquasafe silicone lubricant re-assemble it all lube up all your gaskets while your at it including your main body square ring. You should be good to go, thats what I did when mine leaked and it's been ok since. DO NOT use vaseline, it's oil base and is not good for o-rings. Hope this helps.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I use canola oil,


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

EdmondsAquarium said:


> A silly question. what do you use to lubricate the O ring? Silicone spray or silicone glue tube? those are adhesive. How long do you leave it out there for air dry before put it back?
> 
> P.S. I know home hardware have aquarium safe silicone, will get some soon.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't use Silicone spray or silicone glue tube, like you said those are adhesives. lam using Silicone O Ring Lubricant, made by Lifegard. Key word there is "LUBRICANT" which most lfs carry.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I just did it, using the glue tube. Damn.....what should I do now?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

EdmondsAquarium said:


> I just did it, using the glue tube. Damn.....what should I do now?


Wipe off as much as you can...remove the o rings and wipe as well as possible....let the residue skin over / dry and remove the remainder by rubbing it off with you fingers ....it will peel off easily then....then take a deep breath


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot!



Aquaman said:


> Wipe off as much as you can...remove the o rings and wipe as well as possible....let the residue skin over / dry and remove the remainder by rubbing it off with you fingers ....it will peel off easily then....then take a deep breath


----------

